# Connexion SSH réfusée sur ma Debian depuis mon PowerMac



## Combo (9 Janvier 2006)

Salut!

Je tente en vain de me connecter en SSH sur ma machine Debian depuis mon PowerMac.

D'après ce que je comprend, il y a un problème d'échange de clé.

Voici le message afficher par le terminal d'OS X : 

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
f8:22:da:18:19:ad:7a:62:3d:1a:c1:7d:dd:bf:xx:xx.
Please contact your system administrator.
Add correct host key in /Users/naico/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
Offending key in /Users/naico/.ssh/known_hosts:1
RSA host key for 192.168.1.53 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
Host key verification failed.

Je n'ai pas ce problème lorsque je me connecte depuis mon PowerBook.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2006)

Bin ... Je vais être un peu rude mais : soit tu ne comprends pas l'anglais, soit tu ne prêtes pas assez attention aux messages de tes logiciels ... 
Tout est dit :
Ta machine distante te propose une clef de connexion qui est différente de la fois précédente. SSH n'aime pas et te demande de mettre à jour la valeur écrite dans le fichier où sont stockées les clefs (fichier : /Users/naico/.ssh/known_hosts).
Deux solutions : soit tu mets la bonne clef pour la machine 192.168.1.53, soit tu la vires carrément et à la première tentative de connexion on te demandera si tu l'acceptes.

Il est possible que la clef de la machine distante n'ait pas changé mais que, tout simplement, l'adresse IP ne représente plus la même machine (changement de réseau, _leasing_ de l'IP par DHCP qui la fait varier lorsque les machines ne sont pas allumées dans le même ordre etc.)


----------



## Cinquante (17 Janvier 2006)

Si tu veux changer le système de connection ssh, il faut que tu ailles dans les fichiers de conf /etc/sshd.conf, normalement c'est tout commenté.
Faut si mettre à l'Anglais


----------



## Combo (18 Janvier 2006)

Lol! Bon ça va oh!

C'est juste que je ne suis pas encore très familier du SSH et que je lutte avec mon PC sous Debian...

J'ai réglé le blème en effacant la clé cryptée comme indiquée dans le message écrit en anglais hein!... :rateau: 

Merci en tout cas!


----------

